# Prayers Needed



## casa verde maltese

We went on an overnight trip - on the way back home our house sitter called us and told us that Atticus had been missing for about 30 min. (he'd put him in the fenced yard). We were actually within blocks of our house when we got the call. We have looked everywhere - I made flyers and we have knocked on doors handed out flyers, left flyers, posted them in the supermarket, etc.- my neighborhood isn't that big nor is my town - we have walked the golf course and campus.

We are devastated. I am so worried, I'm sure someone picked him up - but since he was home - he didn't have any ID on - He is micro chipped. I will post flyers at other stores and the post office as well as both vet clinics and the animal shelter tomorrow. Ken is beside himself. Rugby is fine.

I could use your prayers that Atticus is safe and will be returned.


----------



## deuce

OMG! I am so sorry..I will definitly be praying that Atticus finds his way home. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Please keep us updated :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team

Oh NO! This is one of my worst nightmares.....

Oh no, I can't think straight! He'll turn up, he has to. Oh I pray he gets back to you soon and that nothing happens in between now and then. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## MissMelanie

OH my goodness, I know you all are beside yourselves with worry. I will keep Atticus and you all in my prayers and ask for a safe, swift return to home for Atticus.

God bless you all. 
Melanie


----------



## Littlemans Mom

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: I am praying you find Atticus very soon and that he is well rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me

:grouphug: I'm so sorry!!!! I know you must be very worried. I hope you can find him. Sending good thoughts for a happy return.


----------



## jerricks

My heart goes out to you...we had a collie go missing years ago, something I never want to go through again, 
I will pray that you find him soon :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom

OMG... I will be praying for you and little Atticus.. I hope he returns home soon and safely. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

Debbie


----------



## Alvar's Mom

Oh no! I hope he's found very very soon, you must be sooo worried :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## joe

oh no! i wish i could be there to help in the search, i will keep your family and atticus in my thoughts and prayers rayer:


----------



## beckybc03

Prayers are coming your way. Please keep us updated!! :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom

Oh, Jennifer, I am so sorry to hear this news! I pray that you find him soon! :grouphug:


----------



## coco

Oh, no! This just has to be a nightmare for you. I will keep you in my prayers and hope your little Atticus is found soon. I just cannot imagine how scared you must be. Please keep us updated. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## schatzi's mom

Oh no! I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling :smcry: 
I'll be praying for his quick and safe return. rayer:


----------



## binniebee

I am so very sorry! I am sure you will find him! I can't imagine such a thing happening, but my husband worries about this all the time! He will not hardly let Midis out without watching him, but I have a smaller portion of the yard blocked off so that Midis cannot run throughout the whole yard which makes me a worry too little, I guess. I'm sure I won't forget your post and how terrified I would be in your place. I should be more careful. I guess a small town is not as safe as we like to think.

I'll be praying for your family and Atticus.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Gemma

My heart just stopped, this just can't happen. you'll find him :grouphug: I wish I could help and search. I'm so worried. I'll be praying like crazy rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maria71

Omg Im so sorry! I will be praying that you find him!! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lillady

OMG-I'm just sick to my stomach!! :smcry: Atticus HAS to show up-he just HAS too! OMG-I'm not going to get any sleep tonight if he's not found  I'm going to pray very, very hard!!!


----------



## elly

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: sending prayers


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

:shocked: Oh my gosh!!! I hope Atticus is found soon! :smcry:


----------



## samuelette

Praying for a safe return :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo

:shocked: OH no, I'm so sorry.What a nightmare, I'll be praying that your next post is to tell us you've found little Atticus. rayer: rayer: rayer: Wish there was something I could do to help. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw

Oh MY!!!! I'm praying hard that Atticus will be found safe and sound.


----------



## puppymom

I'm sorry. I hope Atticus is found.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

I pray you find him soon... saying many many prayers for you and for Atticus! :innocent:


----------



## phesty

OMG!!! I'm praying like crazy that Atticus is found safe and sound!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## triste

Oh dear. I pray that Atticus is found safely and returned to your arms very very soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Heavenly Father, my heart is heavy Lord, I ask that you would be with Jennifer and her husband as they look for Atticus, Lord please protect that little one, I ask that he would be found soon. I know you love him and I also know you are hearing all our prayers, Lord Thank you for the miracle that is going to happen. In Jesus Christ name I pray Amen


----------



## chichi

OMG, I'm sure this is your're worst nightmare! praying Atticus will be found soon. Thank G_D he is microchipped!! Jill :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal

oh no! I am praying he returns soon and safe!


----------



## msmagnolia

I'm sick about this. You have a lot of people who understand your terror and will all hope and pray for a safe return!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Prayers to you for Atticus' quick and safe return. I can only imagine what you're going through. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tag

My heart hit the ground reading this, please let us know as soon as you find him... :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom

OMG!! My heart just sunk when I read this. Oh my heart goes out to you and your husband. I desperately hope that you find him. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie

oh no! the same thing happened to me in november when i was watching my moms dogs...one got out of the back yard..after searching for a while he came running to the house. i was so worried he wouldnt know how to find the house b/c he had never been here before. hopefully atticus comes home to u too! we will all have our fingers crossed for u


----------



## casa verde maltese

Thank you all, your prayers and positive thoughts mean so much
Ken just came home from his 4th trip to the animal shelter and broke down. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

:smpullhair: Oh No! My worse fear! I pray you find him quickly. rayer: rayer: 
Please be safe little Atticus. :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom

:grouphug: OMG my heart and prayers are with you and your family, I hope that none of us ever have to go thorough this, my thoughts are with who ever has him to get him safe back to his mom and dad :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Diane and the girls


----------



## makettle29

I once was separated from Herk for three weeks. If you do not find him right away there are positive steps you can take to get him back.

You do need to put up posters. Start putting up posters in the neighborhood. EVERY DAY INCREASE THE SIZE OF THE AREA and flood the area. You will have to return and repost the same critical areas as the posters disappear. If you need to laminate posters, do it. Use hot pink (or similar) paper and boards with black ink.

Go to the local shelters and register your lost pet. You may have to revisit the shelters every few days. 

Call the newspapers and put in a lost pet notice, usually for free. Make sure to renew these notices as needed and stay updated.

See if you can get a little write up in the pet section of your local papers, or radio.


I can think of lots more to do to actively get your pup back, let me know if I can assist you.

mary anna


----------



## ShilohsMom

Oh my gosh I am so very sorry to hear this...it breaks my heart :smcry: You and Ken and little Atticus are in our thoughts and prayers for a reunion very very soon rayer:


----------



## angel's mom

Oh dear Lord, please watch over this missing baby and his family. Bring him home swiftly and safely. Amen

:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just checking in :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## abbey

Oh no!!!  This is so upsetting! I will keep you, Ken, & Atticus in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: God speed you find him!!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears

:grouphug: I pray that Atticus returns quickly and safely. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

Also i don't know about there, but here we can call the radio stations and they will make annoucements about lost pets.


----------



## Tina

I would be frantic. Hope you find him soon.

Tina


----------



## halfpin21

I'm so sorry to hear about this....I am praying that he will return home safely and soon! :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy

Oh no, my heart goes out to you and your hubby. This is just a nightmare. I hope he shows up soon......I know you won't get any sleep tonight. We are praying for his quick safe return.


----------



## samuelette

I keep checking for good news :bysmilie: 

My prayers are still going out for you


----------



## bellaratamaltese

OMG no! I'm soooo sorry! 

Was he out in the front yard or the backyard?


----------



## casa verde maltese

> OMG no! I'm soooo sorry!
> 
> Was he out in the front yard or the backyard?[/B]


back yard, i have never met all of my neighbors until today, I have now met everyone on my street, the street behind me (there isn't another street beyond that); the street in front of me and a mile ahead. I learned that all of my neighbors are dog lovers.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=523076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG no! I'm soooo sorry!
> 
> Was he out in the front yard or the backyard?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> back yard, i have never met all of my neighbors until today, I have now met everyone on my street, the street behind me (there isn't another street beyond that); the street in front of me and a mile ahead. I learned that all of my neighbors are dog lovers.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

that's good to know that you have animal lovers around you! I can't even imagine how frantic you must be, and just plain sick with fear. Could he have gotten out somehow? I know you dont' want to place the blame anywhere, but could this have been prevented? My stomach just dropped when I read the title to your post. I know how much those boys mean to you! :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie

I pray that Atticus is found safe and sound soon!!! :grouphug: Please keep us updated!!! Lots for prayers for Atticus and your family, Jennifer!!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## BrookeB676

OMG Jennifer, I can't believe this, I feel sick just thinking about this. I am so sorry and will be praying hard that Atticus returns home safely.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

My heart just sunk when I read this. I'm so very sorry. I can only imagine the nightmare that you are living right now. Praying Atticus is found safe and sound... and fast.


----------



## Andrea&Luci

OMG...I am so sorry this is happening..I can't imagine how you are feeling right now...I am praying that you find him... :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws

I'm very sorry to hear this.

Can I ask if you have used this sitter before?


----------



## MrBentleysMom

I am so sorry for you and your family. I will be saying many prayers for the safe return of Atticus. I will also pray for you and your family and little Rugby who must be getting lonesome. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

This is one of our worst nightmares. I will be praying for Atticus. I hope you find him very soon!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese

> I'm very sorry to hear this.
> 
> Can I ask if you have used this sitter before?[/B]



not since we got the boys, he has watched the house with just Tasha (the cocker).
he is very upset about this as well.


----------



## revakb2

Sending prayers for a safe return. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## miko's mommy

I am so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you and your family. I hope you find him very soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:.


----------



## precious paws

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=523113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear this.
> 
> Can I ask if you have used this sitter before?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not since we got the boys, he has watched the house with just Tasha (the cocker).
> he is very upset about this as well.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Ok. Just thought I would ask. I was just thinking of different situations. I'm glad to hear you know him well.


----------



## gigigirlz

I just saw your post...I am so, so sorry...I too am praying for his safe return...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Wow I'm sorry my thoughts and prayers are with you and your hubby. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: I hope Atticus finds his way home soon.


----------



## momtoboo

rayer: rayer: rayer: I feel so badly for Atticus, you & your family. I pray you find your precious baby soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

OMG I am praying like crazy!!! Atticus just HAS to be found safe and sound! 

Can you see where he may have "slipped out"... and follow that general direction?


----------



## dogloverx3

Oh Jennifer , I am horrified by this news :grouphug: . I pray Atticus will come home safely rayer: . Sarah


----------



## Gemma

my mom's dog ran aways one day and they looked everywhere, went to all the neighbors houses and all the streets around them. they went to bed and the next morning he was sitting behind the door all wet from the rain. I am praying that Atticus is just having a night out and will come back soon :grouphug: is there any place in your back yard that he could have hide or get stuck?


----------



## casa verde maltese

> my mom's dog ran aways one day and they looked everywhere, went to all the neighbors houses and all the streets around them. they went to bed and the next morning he was sitting behind the door all wet from the rain. I am praying that Atticus is just having a night out and will come back soon :grouphug: is there any place in your back yard that he could have hide or get stuck?[/B]


we've checked the yard for hiding places and areas to get stuck. we do have a large backyard - but the areas are easy to search.


----------



## nikkivong

OMG.. i just read this... i am sooooooooo sorry you and your family and Atticus are going thru this.. I hope he is found soon............. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MalteseJane

This is my worst nightmare. I hope he will get back home safely. Did you find the place where he could have sliped out ? Could somebody have stolen him ?


----------



## njdrake

This has to be the worst nightmare! I can only imagine what you and your husband are going through. 
I'm so sorry and I hope you find him soon.


----------



## BrookeB676

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=523187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mom's dog ran aways one day and they looked everywhere, went to all the neighbors houses and all the streets around them. they went to bed and the next morning he was sitting behind the door all wet from the rain. I am praying that Atticus is just having a night out and will come back soon :grouphug: is there any place in your back yard that he could have hide or get stuck?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we've checked the yard for hiding places and areas to get stuck. we do have a large backyard - but the areas are easy to search.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I know you'll keep us updated. I keep coming back to check on the little guy. He has to come home!! Are you guys in a rural or urban area? Both hubby and I are praying for you guys!

We are supposed to go on vacation in March, now I am wondering if we should. My worst fear is that someone will break in or a pet sitter will not be watching them when they're outside. Do your babies stay outside by themselves often? 

This sounds weird, but have you checked closets and such in your house? One time Mike couldn't find Maya and she was in a small closet with the vacuum. He hadn't realized she could have gotten in there. Not sure if Atticus would let you guys knows if he were "stuck" somewhere.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

I am so sorry your baby is missing. I pray that Attitucus finds his way home to you soon. rayer: Please keep us posted and I'm praying for his safe return. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy

I'm praying for your sweet Atticus too. I hope someone has taken him in
for the night and they'll check out his chip at the vet's in the morning.


----------



## gatiger40

I am so sorry! This post has made me sick to my stomach for all the heartache this is causing you. He just has to come home safe and sound. I can not imagine how frantic you must be. :grouphug: I am praying for his safe return.


----------



## joyomom

Sending my thoughts and lots of prayers to all of you. I will light my St. Francis candle for Atticus safe return. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## tamizami

OMG, I am so sorry! Sending prayers your way that you are reunited soon! :grouphug:


----------



## jadey

I'm so sorry. I will keep Atticus in my prayers for his safe return. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mommabrey

My heart goes out to you, :grouphug: 
I pray that he is found very soon and safe rayer: 
I am so sorry...... :smcry:


----------



## MandyMc65

I am so sorry!

I hope Atticus comes home soon! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert

I am so sorry to hear that Atticus is missing. I know you have to be going crazy. My thoughts are with you. I hope you'll be able to keep a clear head as you search for him, as opposed to panicking, as I'm sure I would do. I am praying like crazy that Atticus is found safe and sound, and right away!
I have no idea if this would be an option for you, but I have read about pet detectives. Maybe you have one in your area? They usually use tracking dogs, as well as lots of other resources. They do say it's better to bring them in right away though instead of waiting. Just wanted to mention it to you as an option. 
I wish you the best of luck in finding your baby. Please keep us updated as you can. Big hugs to you!!! :grouphug:


----------



## KAG

I'm so, so sorry, and praying to St.Francis and to St. Anthony.

Maybe you can contact a news channel to report your poor baby missing?

I wish I can help you.


----------



## CloudClan

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I just saw your post tonight. I am heartsick for you and your boy. I will be praying tonight for your Atticus. My mom seems to have a special line of connection with St. Anthony. I will ask her to pray as well. He is a special boy. 

Bless you all,


----------



## honeybun

Prayers that he is found and returned home safely.


----------



## pompomsmom

I am so sorry he is missing. I hope someone nice found him and is giving him a nice bed in a warm house for the night and are planning on bringing him to the vets or shelter tomorrow. I will pray hard for his safe return. Stay positive. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## krish's mom

I couldnt believe my eyes when i saw the title.The news is horrifying...my worst nightmare :smcry: My thoughts are with you Jennifer. :grouphug: I pray that Atticus is found soon and is safe and sound.My heart goes out to you and your husband. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Luna'sMom

Oh no :smscare2: I hope little atticus is found! 

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Luna and I are praying for his safe return!


----------



## Lennabella

I am so sorry and hope that Atticus is safe with someone near by.

Remember last week when a lost dog ended up at our house, we kept him warm, fed him, and gave him the laundry room to sleep in.
The shelter told us the first thing we should have done was put up signs around our neighborhood.

The shelter was closed but they came and picked him up the next morning.

I sure hope this is the case with Atticus - it makes me sick.

I will pray for his safe return back into his mommy and daddy's safe arms.

Please update us asap - everyone is worried sick about this.


----------



## angel's mom

I was so in hopes of finding a piece of good news here. I'll be praying for his safe return.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Just checking in on any news of your baby...I am still praying for a safe reunion soon!!!!


----------



## harrysmom

Just checking in for any news... still praying and thinking of you all.. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

Debbie


----------



## PreciousPrince

Oh Jennifer I'm just now seeing this, I am so terribly sorry you and your family are going throught this. I know you must be sick with worry for him. I'm hoping that he somehow got out instead of being stolen. Did you see any holes in or under the fence that he could have squeezed through? 
I'm sure if someone sees him out wandering, they will see what good condition he is in, and will know that he is a special member of someone's family and take the appropriate measures. 
I will be praying all day for sweet Atticus' safe return to you. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan

Wow--I'm just seeing this now for the first time. Any updates??? I hope he is home now, if not SOON!!!!!!!!! How awful!!!! rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Praying that today will bring the good news that little Atticus is home!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Just checking in for any updates. Dang...I was really hoping I would log on this morning to hearing that he was back home. Still praying. Jennifer you must be out of your mind with worry. I'm so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## Ptarana

I am so sorry you are going through this. My heart and prayers go out to you both.


----------



## hambys97

Sorry to hear about this! I will be praying that he is returned to you safe and sound.


----------



## The A Team

Sounds like we all have the same idea, checking for an update. Anything happen since last night? 
If it's a small town, someone has got to see your signs and recognize if someone else has a new dog that happens to look like yours!!! - he's got to be returned. Please give us an update soon.


----------



## abbey

Still praying!!! rayer: rayer: rayer: Hope Atticus is found soon!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom

Checking in to se if there is any news..... [attachment=33625:big_hug.gif]


----------



## phesty

Atticus was my first thought this morning when I woke up. I hope he's found soon!


----------



## Madison's Mom

> Atticus was my first thought this morning when I woke up. I hope he's found soon![/B]


Same here. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Bella Rose

I'm so sorry to hear about Atticus. How awful for you, I know you and your family must be worried sick. My thoughts and prayers are with you for a safe return of Atticus!


----------



## Tanner's Mom

I just now saw this post, I'm so sorry this has happened, I'll be checking in all day for updates praying for good news.


----------



## gibbert

Haven't stopped thinking about Atticus. Just checking in...and still praying for Atticus to be back in your arms, safe and sound! :grouphug:


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

I am praying that Atticus is home with you right at this very moment. Please keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71

rayer: Checking in for any news on Atticus...I thought about him all night...hoping for good news this morning rayer: rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese

Nothing this a.m.
I will keep you posted, no one slept well. Ken is taking this very, very hard he didn't want to go to work and if his classes weren't behind because of his week off with chicken pox - he'd be home. He went to the shelter again this morning to check their drop boxes. Please pray for Ken to help him. I feel like a zombie.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that Attiticus is not home where he belongs yet.  This must be very difficult for you, I know that I would be heartbroken too. I will keep praying for your boy to find his way safely home. I hope you see him very, very soon. rayer: rayer:


----------



## elly

Still praying for a safe return home rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese

OMG Jennifer..I am thinking of you and Atticus. I can not believe this happened. Where was your dog sitter when he was taken? I would be so devistated and livid!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom

I can't quit thinking of you, Ken and Atticus. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou

I just read this. I am soooo sorry to hear this. My heart aches for all of you. Dear little Atticus is in my prayers :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I was wondering about contacting your local news station... that's how little Samantha was found.


----------



## anouk

I'm so sorry. I will keep Atticus in my prayers for his safe return. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kathym

OMG!!!! I HOPE HE IS FOUND SOON rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie

i took a break from work in hopes to hear he was found, i will keep hopeing he is returned safely :grouphug:


----------



## lillady

I honestly didn't sleep well last night thinking of poor little Atticus! Please Lord-bring that baby home to his mommy and daddy!!! rayer:


----------



## msmagnolia

I'm thinking that the more signs and info that you can get out there, the better the chances that whomever has sheltered Atticus will be able to find you. The local news (TV and radio) is a great idea. I'm hoping for some good news about this!


----------



## momtoboo

I'm so sorry Atticus is still missing. I was sooooo hoping for good news this morning. I'll keep praying for his safe return home. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## camfan

> Nothing this a.m.
> I will keep you posted, no one slept well. Ken is taking this very, very hard he didn't want to go to work and if his classes weren't behind because of his week off with chicken pox - he'd be home. He went to the shelter again this morning to check their drop boxes. Please pray for Ken to help him. I feel like a zombie.[/B]


Checking in, here. This is just awful. I'm so sorry this is happening. Did you call the police? Animal control? I would to give them a head's up so they can be on the lookout. Can you make posters? I would plaster them up all over your neighborhood and in the plazas...getting the word out far and wide as much as possible...I wish I could do something...will be praying....


----------



## 3Maltmom

My heart sunk when I read this. I am praying Atticus will find his way home.

I'll bet someone took him in, and is waiting for this morning to start checking with the lost and found.

I'm praying like crazy. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## elly

> My heart sunk when I read this. I am praying Atticus will find his way home.
> 
> I'll bet someone took him in, and is waiting for this morning to start checking with the lost and found.
> 
> I'm praying like crazy. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]


This is my hope as well, still praying rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MrBentleysMom

I have been thinking about you and your family all night. Try to keep positive! I will continue to pray for you and your family until he is home safe! rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo

Oh no Jennifer I am just reading this thread now, I am so very sorry Atticus is missing, my heart goes out to you both, what a horrible nightmare, I pray that he is found safe and sound real soon rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears

I couldn't stop thinking about Atticus and your family last night and this morning. Just checking for an update. Praying that your baby gets back to his family. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718

I am just seeing this post since I wasn't on last night. As read your post, I'm sick to my stomach.   I'm praying that Atticus will be found soon. Please let us know if there is anything we can do. I volunteer to make phone calls to any shelters, etc. Just PM me. This is truly my worst nightmare! :smcry: :smcry: I will keep praying. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## iluvlucy

:grouphug: Oh my, I am soooo sorry this is happening!!! I hope you find him soon!!!!!


----------



## breezymalteezy

I'm really sorry to hear about this.

It's a very good thing you had Atticus micro chipped. You can rest assured that if he gets turned into any shelter they will be able to identify him.

Try your best to relax, even though it is hard. 

What kind of area was it? (City, Suburbs, country?)


----------



## k/c mom

Checking in... hoping for good news....

Just thinking... I hope the pet sitter is helping in the search. If I were him I would be so upset to have lost a pet while in my care.


----------



## BrookeB676

Checking on on little Atticus. I can't stop thinking about him! Am still praying, please let us know if there's anything we can do. I feel sick thinking about this.


----------



## gigigirlz

Just checking in to see if there is any news... rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## SassyLuv

I am praying that Atticus will be returned home safely.


----------



## LitGal

I can't imagine what you must be going through. What a nightmare.
My thoughts are with you, and I hope Atticus is soon home safely.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Continued prayers for Atticus' safe return.


----------



## chichi

I just got to work and am checking between customers. I was so hoping for some good news. Will still be praying rayer: for you. Jill and T. Dink(Schmuz)


----------



## thefab5

> Thank you all, your prayers and positive thoughts mean so much
> Ken just came home from his 4th trip to the animal shelter and broke down. I'll keep you updated.[/B]


 I am sorry sorry to hear that atticus is lost. I just tunned in and are praying for his safe return.

I don't know if anyone has suggested this but.....in my experiences for finding and returning lost pets.....

If you can leave a kennel on your front porch with food and water in it when you are not there and at night. That way if he returns home or someone returns him they can close the kennel and know he is secure. Also, if he returns home on his own he will know he is home by the scent.

I hope all will be well, we are sending prayers to you and Ken.


----------



## HEINI

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


atticus PLEASE go back home! find your way quickly and stay safe. I PRAY FOR YOU and just hope that nightmare is over VERY fast and someone will call who has found him, or he turnes up.

is there a chance that some neighbour might have found him and has him there?

a massive big hug for you and for your husband.

all the best!!!!!!!
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Gemma

I fell asleep praying for little Atticus. I was so hoping to hear some good news this morning. If he was picked up by someone it may take a couple of days for them to find you. I'll keep praying that he comes back real soon :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lillady

What a great idea about the kennel :aktion033: 



> index.php?act=findpost&pid=523018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all, your prayers and positive thoughts mean so much
> Ken just came home from his 4th trip to the animal shelter and broke down. I'll keep you updated.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry sorry to hear that atticus is lost. I just tunned in and are praying for his safe return.
> 
> I don't know if anyone has suggested this but.....in my experiences for finding and returning lost pets.....
> 
> If you can leave a kennel on your front porch with food and water in it when you are not there and at night. That way if he returns home or someone returns him they can close the kennel and know he is secure. Also, if he returns home on his own he will know he is home by the scent.
> 
> I hope all will be well, we are sending prayers to you and Ken.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


----------



## camfan

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=523018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all, your prayers and positive thoughts mean so much
> Ken just came home from his 4th trip to the animal shelter and broke down. I'll keep you updated.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry sorry to hear that atticus is lost. I just tunned in and are praying for his safe return.
> 
> I don't know if anyone has suggested this but.....in my experiences for finding and returning lost pets.....
> 
> If you can leave a kennel on your front porch with food and water in it when you are not there and at night. That way if he returns home or someone returns him they can close the kennel and know he is secure. Also, if he returns home on his own he will know he is home by the scent.
> 
> I hope all will be well, we are sending prayers to you and Ken.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Just checking in again. My heart just falls in my stomach thinking about this! I like Nancy's idea about the kennel...I hope the pet sitter is on the lookout for him, too, since it happened under her care! I wish I could do something..... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese

Thank you all for your continued prayers and positive thoughts. We are still without our little guy and sleeping without him last night was miserable. We have contacted the animal control facility and been there numerous times to check and double check. We have made flyers and posters and plastered them around our neighborhood and knocked on doors and left flyers with all. I went to the the two veterinary offices this a.m. and left info and flyers, the bank, the grocery stores, the feed store, my physical therapist, laundry mat, restaurants, ace hardware and radio shack. There are still many more restaurants and the paper to call (it doesn't come out until Wed.). I have called the local groomers and am now in the process of calling the vets and groomers and animal shelters within a 50 mile radius. Atticus is microchipped but since he was home - he didn't have a harness on with his tags.

Our house sitter has been searching for Atticus as well. 

Thank you all for your support, we are just sad and want our little guy back.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

Prayers for you to find Atticus soon. rayer: 

:grouphug: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## precious paws

I am so hoping your little boy turns up soon. :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40

Atticus is all I have thought of since I read this last night. Please dear God bring him home safe, sound and soon!


----------



## casa verde maltese

I did put a kennel outside. I may move my larges wire kennel out there (I have one that makes a golden retriever look small).


----------



## totallytotontuffy

rayer: rayer: rayer: I can only imagine how panicked you are. Praying that Atticus returns home soon. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I woke up with Atticus on my mind and had to check to see if he was back home with you. I am so sorry to read that he is still missing. I know how devastated you must be right now. thank you for keeping us updated because I know i'll be checking this thread very requently throughout the day. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I read to inform sanitation workers and postal carriers as well and ask them to keep their eyes out...even for a Maltese that is at someones home/yard in event he was stolen/sold so it can be checked out.
Also, one time near here the owner of a lost pooch asked boy-scout/girl-scout troops to volunteer to 'comb' the area.
Praying little Atticus is found!...and SOON!


----------



## njdrake

Like everyone else I was checking to see if you have Atticus back home yet. I'm just heart sick for you and I sincerely hope you have him back soon. I can't even imagine the nightmare this must be for you. Thought and prayers are coming for you, your family and Atticus. I hope to see good news soon!


----------



## Littlemans Mom

Continued prayers for Atticus being found safe and sound..... rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: We are all so worried and I know if we all lived closer you would have a small army of SM members out there looking with you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese

I'm here thinking of Atticus. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Atticus Please come home! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Gemma

you are doing a really good job Jennifer. I'm sure you will find him :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom

It's been very difficult to focus on work.

My mind won't leave little Atticus.

Get home soon, baby. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## HEINI

maybe we can help and search the internet. 
would you give us your postcode?
if I give in new mexico, there are too many dog shelters coming up.maybe someone found atticus and he is on a webpage.

ohh I do hope so much he comes home fast!!!


----------



## nikkivong

i keep logging on to check for any updates. i'm so sorry atticus isnt found yet, you're in our thoughts... i hope he returns home soon!!!


----------



## elly

Checking in, still praying for good news rayer: rayer:


----------



## thefab5

> I did put a kennel outside. I may move my larges wire kennel out there (I have one that makes a golden retriever look small).[/B]


Good glad to hear you have a kennel outside. I can feel your pain...but I can't imagine how sick you both must feel. 



> I read to inform sanitation workers and postal carriers as well and ask them to keep their eyes out...even for a Maltese that is at someones home/yard in event he was stolen/sold so it can be checked out.
> Also, one time near here the owner of a lost pooch asked boy-scout/girl-scout troops to volunteer to 'comb' the area.
> Praying little Atticus is found!...and SOON![/B]


 I also think this is a good idea too! Contact your postal carrier!


Another thought: I would pass out flyer's at the closest & largest intersection or stand there with a big sign.....just more ways of getting the word out. Also, talk to the kids in the neighborhood they always know all the dogs. I have found a many wayward dogs back home by asking kids. Be prepared to possible have some parents question what you are doing....you know this day in age with the perverts. 

Keeping our fingers crossed and sending you lots of positive thoughts.........You will find him!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma

Good idea Heini. This site came right up for me when I was looking. http://www.fidofinder.com/found-dogs.php

you can add Atticus in there or search the found dogs for white dogs.


----------



## kathym

I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO SUGGEST A BIG SIGN[REWARD ]NO QUESTIONS ASKED TO THE RETURN OF ATTICUS .THAT MIGHT RING A BELL IN SOMEONES MIND.


----------



## HEINI

> Good idea Heini. This site came right up for me when I was looking. http://www.fidofinder.com/found-dogs.php
> 
> you can add Atticus in there or search the found dogs for white dogs.[/B]


jep, I am just looking through that, a couple of maltese are there who lost their family. 
oh I JUST HOPE little atticus comes home fast.
poor baby!

if only we would live closer, we could all go and look for him.


----------



## Gemma

This one was found yesterday , wrong state though.


----------



## Julie718

> Good idea Heini. This site came right up for me when I was looking. http://www.fidofinder.com/found-dogs.php
> 
> you can add Atticus in there or search the found dogs for white dogs.[/B]


What a great idea! :aktion033: We need to get Atticus added immediately! 

Still praying for Attitus to return home soon! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom

I was doing an internet search and i found a report online of a maltese that was found yesterday in Gilbert, Arizona... is that anywhere near you???? Hoping it is... here's the link...http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=110619... hoping and pryaing for you and atticus.

Debbie


----------



## Julie718

> I was doing an internet search and i found a report online of a maltese that was found yesterday in Gilbert, Arizona... is that anywhere near you???? Hoping it is... here's the link...http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=110619... hoping and pryaing for you and atticus.
> 
> Debbie[/B]


I mapped where that Malt was found and it looks like that is near Phoenix and Jennifer is in New Mexico. I hope she can give us her zip code so we can all look online and try to help.


----------



## Krystal

I havent really had time to post today, since I had a huge business law exam but I have been following this thread....If there is anything I can do let me know! I have been praying that Atticus is returned soon!


----------



## ShilohsMom

I've been thinking of Atticus non-stop since I read this-its so heartwrenching.


----------



## casa verde maltese

Thank You All. 

Ken listed Atticus on Pet finder - our town is so small and not so technically advanced away from campus- 
I have called all the vets and groomers w/in a 50 mile radius. I also called all the groomers and even ABQ petsmart groomers (since you can usually get in there so much easier) which are much further away (abq is 80 miles away). When Ken is done teaching his last class we are going to continue posting flyers at local businesses.

Ken is very much beside himself. Please continue to pray for Atticus and him. 

Our town in Socorro, NM 87801

Bless you all - you have such big hearts.

Atticus has an Avid Chip - which I learned many vets and animal shelters do not have that reader.


----------



## HEINI

@jifner, 
maybe you would like to put atticus as lost in here, too. 

maybe someone reported to this site:
http://www.1888pets911.org/lost-and-found-pets/


*http://www.animalshelter.org/shelters/New_Mexico.asp*


and here are some good suggestions what one can do.
http://www.petrescue.com/library/find-pet.htm


rayer: rayer:


----------



## HEINI

here are some more tips, maybe any of those can somehow hepl. 

http://www.ygrr.org/doginfo/care-find.html

http://www.animalshelter.org/shelters/stat...amp;search=Find




did you go to the local police office and report it, too?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Advertise on Craigslist?


----------



## Tiger's Mom

oh no . . .I can only imagine what you are going through . . .I will pray he be found soon . . .


----------



## Barb and the boys

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Are there schools in the area you can post notices? Kids will talk if they have a new dog and maybe someone has seen him or knows something.

Please keep the faith he will be home soon.

Barb and the boys


----------



## sassy's mommy

I feel so bad for you. I was hoping to come on today and learn that he had returned home. We will continue to pray for his safe return.


----------



## Julie718

Just thinking of Atticus again and hoping to see an update that he was home. I will keep praying for his safe return. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65

Just checking in to see if Atticus had made it home... 

I guess not 

I sure hope he finds his way home soon.


----------



## paris'mom

I am so sick with worry for you Jennifer.

Poor Atticus! I am, of course, offering endless prayers for your family.

Just had a crazy thought - can the police lend a tracking dog? Maybe you can offer them a donation to the police force in exchange for their help?

I'm so afraid the people that found Atticus won't return him because he is so cute. That is one of my biggest worries with my kids.

I'm still praying here!


----------



## KAG

I keep thinking Thursday is Valentine's Day. It's possible someone is saving Atticus as a gift, which would mean the poor baby is being taken care of.

God, I feel horrible.


----------



## LitGal

I'm hoping to see a post with a happy story about Atticus' safe return home.
I'm in knots over the whole thing.


----------



## mysugarbears

Was hoping to see that Atticus was finally home. I wished i lived closer so that i could help look for him. I will be praying to Saint Francis for his safe return. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2

I was so hoping to log on and read better news. I'll continue to pray for Atticus's safe return.


----------



## Maria71

rayer: rayer: Still praying like crazy for good news rayer: rayer:


----------



## aprdh

I am just reading this post. I hope Atticus comes home soon! I am praying for all of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

OMG - Jennifer, I just saw this post. I'm shaking and shaking and crying. Little Atticus -- no -- we must find little Atticus.

Do you want me to go to the shelters up here. I know that it's far -- but anything you need me to do and you know you only have to ask. I'll even drive down and help you look if you want.

I praying and praying and praying.  rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Atticus -- please, please, please be safe and be home soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I was just sure that when I checked Atticus would have been found by now. Has it ever been determined how he got out? If the fence was secure then that meant someone had to take him. And if he was taken, then that may change how you go about looking for him. Even filing a police report. Maybe do what the lady did in New York who got Samantha back after she was stolen. Contact the local media. If someone tries to sell him or he is taken to a vet, than surely someone will have heard the story. My heart is just breaking for you and your husband right now. What a horrible thing to come home to.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> Maybe do what the lady did in New York who got Samantha back after she was stolen. Contact the local media. If someone tries to sell him or he is taken to a vet, than surely someone will have heard the story. My heart is just breaking for you and your husband right now. What a horrible thing to come home to.[/B]


Good idea. I keep checking here for an update. I hope baby Atticus gets home soon.


----------



## HEINI

*here is a good overview of the places you could maybe inform. local radio and tv
http://newmexico.hometownlocator.com/NM/So...rro.cfm#locator

and maybe the police has any suggestions what you can do ontop of what your doing already. 
you must be so shattered and afraid. all the best!!!*

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## binniebee

> *here is a good overview of the places you could maybe inform. local radio and tv
> http://newmexico.hometownlocator.com/NM/So...rro.cfm#locator
> 
> and maybe the police has any suggestions what you can do ontop of what your doing already.
> you must be so shattered and afraid. all the best!!!*
> 
> :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


I, like everyone else, was just hoping for better news today. Please keep us updated. I'm sure you will let us know when there is good news, but also (if you have time) let us know what's being done (and sorry if you did and I missed it; there are LOTS of posts in this thread and I kinda' jumped to the end to read the latest).

*Hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## elly

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Still praying


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

I was hoping for better news. rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Moxie'smom

I am on vacation but I checked in to SM and read about Atticus. I too am saying prayers for his safe return and soon.
:grouphug:


----------



## tamizami

I'm so sorry that you don't have any good news yet. I would definitely try to get the police and the news to run stories on this.......and maybe send out an email with Atticus' picture? You know how those missing children emails get started? I'm still praying for you to find him soon!


----------



## Scoobydoo

I am still watching this thread praying that there is some good news soon rayer: rayer: 
I pray Atticus will be home real soon safe and sound rayer:


----------



## Tina

I am still hoping and praying you find Atticus soon. I'd be a basket case by now. :grouphug: 

Tina


----------



## MissMelanie

> Thank you all for your continued prayers and positive thoughts. We are still without our little guy and sleeping without him last night was miserable. We have contacted the animal control facility and been there numerous times to check and double check. We have made flyers and posters and plastered them around our neighborhood and knocked on doors and left flyers with all. I went to the the two veterinary offices this a.m. and left info and flyers, the bank, the grocery stores, the feed store, my physical therapist, laundry mat, restaurants, ace hardware and radio shack. There are still many more restaurants and the paper to call (it doesn't come out until Wed.). I have called the local groomers and am now in the process of calling the vets and groomers and animal shelters within a 50 mile radius. Atticus is microchipped but since he was home - he didn't have a harness on with his tags.
> 
> Our house sitter has been searching for Atticus as well.
> 
> Thank you all for your support, we are just sad and want our little guy back.[/B]


I feel I need to share something with you. I know you wish to think the best of all your neighbors but so did I. One time my cat, Paprika got out. My sons and I went walking around our neighborhood for blocks, looking under cars, up trees and in bushes. We all met up and then went door to door asking if anyone had seen him. All we got was "no, no, no" and he certainly was not outside.

Two days later, my son came home from school and told me that during lunch he overheard a girl talking with her friends about a cat they just "found" and her Mom said they could keep him. So I was just overly curious and walked the four blocks to their home, knocked and asked "did you happen to find a cat lately, mine is lost and I would love to have him back." The Mom denied finding a cat and shut the door in my face, as she told me they were sitting down to dinner.

HMMMMM. I let it alone for a day before it got to me again. I then sent my son over, to ask the girl to a party. As he walked into their home, he asked the girl's younger sister if she watched Blues Clues and called out PAPRIKA... guess who came running! MY CAT!

Make sure if you are going door to door you say Atticus' name LOUDLY so IF he's in a house he can hear you, keep your eyes and ears open. Don't let anything surprise you. He could be anywhere and we all know he's somewhere and wants to be home with you and your husband.

God bless him until he returns home to your family.
Melanie


----------



## pixxee84

I'm so sorry this happened. I haven't posted yet, but I kept looking back to see if he had been found :smcry: With all the efforts you have made so far with the signs, I am sure someone just found him and brought him inside and is waiting to see if someone is missing a dog. I am sure he will be returned as soon as someone sees your posters. Also the idea about the schools and hearing if anyone got a new dog.... Kids talk when they get a pup, I know mine did when we got Beowulf. Ask someone you know that has a child in elementery school to maybe mention to the teachers, or put a flier in a teacher work room. We will be praying for Atticus to return home safely. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## pixxee84

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=523581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your continued prayers and positive thoughts. We are still without our little guy and sleeping without him last night was miserable. We have contacted the animal control facility and been there numerous times to check and double check. We have made flyers and posters and plastered them around our neighborhood and knocked on doors and left flyers with all. I went to the the two veterinary offices this a.m. and left info and flyers, the bank, the grocery stores, the feed store, my physical therapist, laundry mat, restaurants, ace hardware and radio shack. There are still many more restaurants and the paper to call (it doesn't come out until Wed.). I have called the local groomers and am now in the process of calling the vets and groomers and animal shelters within a 50 mile radius. Atticus is microchipped but since he was home - he didn't have a harness on with his tags.
> 
> Our house sitter has been searching for Atticus as well.
> 
> Thank you all for your support, we are just sad and want our little guy back.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel I need to share something with you. I know you wish to think the best of all your neighbors but so did I. One time my cat, Paprika got out. My sons and I went walking around our neighborhood for blocks, looking under cars, up trees and in bushes. We all met up and then went door to door asking if anyone had seen him. All we got was "no, no, no" and he certainly was not outside.
> 
> Two days later, my son came home from school and told me that during lunch he overheard a girl talking with her friends about a cat they just "found" and her Mom said they could keep him. So I was just overly curious and walked the four blocks to their home, knocked and asked "did you happen to find a cat lately, mine is lost and I would love to have him back." The Mom denied finding a cat and shut the door in my face, as she told me they were sitting down to dinner.
> 
> HMMMMM. I let it alone for a day before it got to me again. I then sent my son over, to ask the girl to a party. As he walked into their home, he asked the girl's younger sister if she watched Blues Clues and called out PAPRIKA... guess who came running! MY CAT!
> 
> Make sure if you are going door to door you say Atticus' name LOUDLY so IF he's in a house he can hear you, keep your eyes and ears open. Don't let anything surprise you. He could be anywhere and we all know he's somewhere and wants to be home with you and your husband.
> 
> God bless him until he returns home to your family.
> Melanie
> [/B]
Click to expand...

This is very true, I would do the exact same thing. People may say that they have not seen him but people are selfish and greedy. I hope you find him soon :grouphug:


----------



## PreciousPrince

I've been thinking about you and Atticus all day. I can't express how much I feel for you, I know we all do as we know how special these babies are. I am so sorry this is happening. I will continue to pray that wherever Atticus is, he is safe and okay, and that he will be reunited with you soon. Love and prayers, Ashley.


----------



## lillady

Hi hon!

I found this information if it could be of any help at all-I will also PM it to you in case you aren't having the time to go through this thread right now:

New Mexico
LAS CRUCES, NM: Renee Waskiewicz, (505) 312-1741, email [email protected]. Renee is a certified MAR Technician. Although she does not work a MAR search dog at this time, Renee is willing to help pet owners/guardians search for lost pets within a 70-mile radius of Las Cruces. Renee is available for phone consultations, e-mail consultations, poster placements, shelter checks, and trap-and-reunite services.



Praying Atticus finds his way home safe!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## jerricks

I just keep checking back to see if you have found your precious little guy, I know you must be just sick over this, I am praying that you will find him.


----------



## joe

rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> Hi hon!
> 
> I found this information if it could be of any help at all-I will also PM it to you in case you aren't having the time to go through this thread right now:
> 
> New Mexico
> LAS CRUCES, NM: Renee Waskiewicz, (505) 312-1741, email [email protected]. Renee is a certified MAR Technician. Although she does not work a MAR search dog at this time, Renee is willing to help pet owners/guardians search for lost pets within a 70-mile radius of Las Cruces. Renee is available for phone consultations, e-mail consultations, poster placements, shelter checks, and trap-and-reunite services.
> 
> 
> 
> Praying Atticus finds his way home safe!! rayer: rayer:[/B]


Oh geeze Gena...this is fantastic!! I hope she can help!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci

Just checking for an update...I just got home from work and hoped that Atticus would be home...I'm so sorry.... I can't stop thinking about your family, and praying that Atticus comes back to his family asap... STAY STRONG!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady

I hope so too-I'm just so sick over this! Kosmo is probably so sick of me kissing him-I can't imagine what they must be going through right now :smcry: 



> index.php?act=findpost&pid=523893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon!
> 
> I found this information if it could be of any help at all-I will also PM it to you in case you aren't having the time to go through this thread right now:
> 
> New Mexico
> LAS CRUCES, NM: Renee Waskiewicz, (505) 312-1741, email [email protected]. Renee is a certified MAR Technician. Although she does not work a MAR search dog at this time, Renee is willing to help pet owners/guardians search for lost pets within a 70-mile radius of Las Cruces. Renee is available for phone consultations, e-mail consultations, poster placements, shelter checks, and trap-and-reunite services.
> 
> 
> 
> Praying Atticus finds his way home safe!! rayer: rayer:[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh geeze Gena...this is fantastic!! I hope she can help!!!
> [/B]
Click to expand...


----------



## Julie718

> Hi hon!
> 
> I found this information if it could be of any help at all-I will also PM it to you in case you aren't having the time to go through this thread right now:
> 
> New Mexico
> LAS CRUCES, NM: Renee Waskiewicz, (505) 312-1741, email [email protected]. Renee is a certified MAR Technician. Although she does not work a MAR search dog at this time, Renee is willing to help pet owners/guardians search for lost pets within a 70-mile radius of Las Cruces. Renee is available for phone consultations, e-mail consultations, poster placements, shelter checks, and trap-and-reunite services.
> 
> 
> 
> Praying Atticus finds his way home safe!! rayer: rayer:[/B]


Oh Gena!!! This contact looks like she could really help! :aktion033: 

I keep praying when I check in here Atticus will be home. rayer:


----------



## dr.jaimie

even if he has an avid chip and their scanner does not read avid it will allert them that there is a chip there and they can take it somewhere that can read it. our scanner reads all chips just depends...goodluck ive been thinking of u guys all day :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella

Click here: Dog Detective - Lost and Found dogs in New Mexico 

Look at these lost dogs ... just a thought


----------



## lillady

Ok-I just called that number for you. I'll post a link from the website where I found her. She was super nice-but unfortunatly doesn't have a dog that sniffs to find a scent. A couple main things she said were to make sure the flyers you're posting are neon in color and offer a reward and or state how miserable you are since he's been gone-you either have to pull at their wallets or their heartstrings. She also mentioned checking houses in a 2 mile radius-she mentioned what was said above-to make sure to say Atticus' name loud when going to the houses in case someone has him and isn't coming clean-she said this and we all know-Maltese are adorable dogs-someone might want to try to keep him. She also mentioned going to the local Wal-Mart-Grocery Store, etc...and putting flyers on the car winshields. She said that if a dog is friendly-they are more likely to be found close to home-if they are skiddish-they are more likely to be found farther from home. Here is the link for more ideas. 

http://www.missingpet.net/advice/index.html


----------



## casa verde maltese

Gena, Melanie, Pat, Everyone - thank you so much for your support and prayers and good tips and PMs. 
Ken is out posting more flyers around campus and at restaurants, we used white paper but with color images and we wrote on some that His brother missed him and his family missed him very much and of course we put REWARD on the flyer. We also said he had liver issues and needed special meds, etc. (not exactly honest) but I thought it wouldn't hurt. Ken went back to the animal shelter and now the animal control officer has a flyer in his truck as well as posted at the shelter. His thoughts are that someone stole Atticus out of the yard.

I feel numb and sad and much like I did when Libby passed away last spring. We will run a large ad in the newspaper on Wed. and I have a brownie troop in mind to call. Rugby is lonely without Atticus to play with and it is just breaking our hearts more. I have not given up hope. I'm just tired and having a mini break down at this point.

Ken has read all of your posts and he sends his Thanks to you all as well.

Thank you all.


----------



## Maria71

rayer: I am so sorry you are going through this..we are praying like crazy for you and the safe return of Atticus rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Krystal

I wish I lived closer so I could help you guys search for him. I hope he is returned home soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718

Oh, Jennifer...I'm sure you are just exhausted.  It sounds like you and your hubby are doing everything that you can to find Atticus. Try to get some rest. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady

If you can give me the names of them, I could call your local radio stations for you to see if they'll give some air time. I seriously don't mind helping one bit hon! :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, I am so sorry that the news isn't better. I know this has to be a nightmare for you and Ken. I'm sure we all wish we were there with you so we could help you look for him. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I too believe that seeing if the media will broadcast something it owuld be a big help. Does your town have a local TV station... Thye usually like to do these human-interest type things. Like with Samantha, it might just be the one person who has seen him!


----------



## Madison's Mom

I, too, have checked many, many times today, hoping for good news. I wish there was something more I could do to help, but right now I will just continue to pray for your baby's return, strength for you and your husband, and send all the positive thoughts I possibly can.

Glenda


----------



## deuce

I think I have checked this post 100 times today, I am praying for little Atticus and you & hubby...You are in my prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## gibbert

Hoping and praying! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3

We are all utterly heartbroken with you :grouphug: . Please do not give up hope :grouphug: . Continued prayers for a safe delivery home rayer: . Sarah


----------



## msmagnolia

Hang in there.....you and Ken are doing everything possible!


----------



## Luna'sMom

> Gena, Melanie, Pat, Everyone - thank you so much for your support and prayers and good tips and PMs.
> Ken is out posting more flyers around campus and at restaurants, we used white paper but with color images and we wrote on some that His brother missed him and his family missed him very much and of course we put REWARD on the flyer. We also said he had liver issues and needed special meds, etc. (not exactly honest) but I thought it wouldn't hurt. Ken went back to the animal shelter and now the animal control officer has a flyer in his truck as well as posted at the shelter. His thoughts are that someone stole Atticus out of the yard.
> 
> I feel numb and sad and much like I did when Libby passed away last spring. We will run a large ad in the newspaper on Wed. and I have a brownie troop in mind to call. Rugby is lonely without Atticus to play with and it is just breaking our hearts more. I have not given up hope. I'm just tired and having a mini break down at this point.
> 
> Ken has read all of your posts and he sends his Thanks to you all as well.
> 
> Thank you all.[/B]


If the animal control guy thinks he was stolen - can you remember anyone giving atticus extra attention or snooping near your house? 

Also are the police involved? I think the local media might help alot - they might be interested in doing a story on a dog napper!

It makes me sick to think that someone might have stolen him - or that anyone could steal a dog :smscare2: 

I hope to god that he is found! :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## thefab5

I was checking in hoping for good news............but AC thinks Stolen!!!!! That makes me so mad!

As others have pointed out..........Ask the kids in the neighboorhood they always know. Call his name as you walk the streets.

We will keep our prayers going!


----------



## triste

I am truly heartbroken that Atticus is not home yet. Samantha's story has taught us not to give up and to keep praying. :grouphug: We are praying strong for his return. rayer:


----------



## njdrake

If he wasn't taken and just got out of the yard then I hope this might help. 
Long story short .... I know of a female malt that got out of the house and was gone for 3 weeks. They think when she got away from home she was afraid (she was shy) so she hid in some nearby woods. A lady found her behind her house and at the edge of the woods. She caught her with food and called them so they did get her back. She was dirty, thin and a mess but she did make it home. She was only a few blocks from where she lived. You need to check all over and if you think he could have gotten scared being on his own then keep in mind he might be hiding. Zoey wouldn't hide and she'd go to anyone but Tess would be the one hiding and she wouldn't go near people she didn't know. 
I hope you find him soon! I can't hold my girls close enough since reading your post. Zoey has a chip but I haven't had Tess chipped yet. Now I'm going to make it a point to do it right away.
Thoughts and prayers are still coming your way. I can't wait to see the post that you have him home safe and sound.


----------



## casa verde maltese

Thank you all for your continued prayers and support.

My town is TINY - no local tv. - there is a weird a.m. station that Ken is going to check with tomorrow - along with printing more colorful flyers and doing a blitz at wal-mart and the grocery store cars. We will be in the papers this week for sure - with as large an ad as we can afford.

I have to go to bed now - I have to run an experiment tomorrow and it means leaving my house at 4 a.m. and getting to my field site before 5:30 a.m. while it is still dark. I would cancel but too many other folks are involved and while they would understand this may be our only good weather for another week or so.

Rugby (rug bug) has realized Atticus isn't here and he's a tad lonely and we are trying to keep him entertained, but for me playing with toys just makes me think of Atticus.

My neighbors are all very elderly (80+) - with very few children. They all appear to be animal lovers - since I am getting calls from many of the elderly ladies asking me if I've found my dog. (I left flyers with everyone - so they have the picture and my number). We bought our house in 2000 from an 88 yr. old who had lived here for 40+ years. There are two families with children down the street quite a ways - and we told them - and they are just some of sweetest families.

I will contact my friend tomorrow afternoon, she is a brownie troop leader and see if they can spread the word. 

I probably won't be back at a computer until after 2pm (mt. stand. time) tomorrow - but I'll update all - as soon as I know something. I'm hoping Ken has luck tomorrow- I don't think he teaches tomorrow morning - so he'll have time to take care of many more cars & houses.

If I could fly you all here for a day to help blitz the town with flyers and door knocks I would.

Jennifer


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Try to get some sleep tonight. There are so many praying for Atticus to be returned safely.


----------



## ariamaltese

I just wanted to add my support too...

Ken just called me and I know he and Jennifer are besides themselves. Attitcus is such a lovely boy and as his breeder I know what a very lucky baby he is in finding a home with Ken and Jennifer. He's such a sweet Maltese and so trusting of people. It makes me so angry to think someone might have actually stolen Atticus right out of their backyard. This is an important reminder (if I may for a moment) to simply underscore that there are crazy unscrupulous people out there very envious of others that have something they want, so they simply take it. It's very wrong and I am sure Atticus is very confused about it. 

I feel in schock over this too, but I want to do anything I can to support Ken, Jennifer and little Ruby, who I also know is probably very traumatized by this whole event.

Please say your prayers and believe he will be returned to his family soon.

Thank you.

Heidi C. Sullivan
www.ariamaltese.com (Atticus' first mommy)


----------



## carrie

i am so heartbroken for you, jennifer. what a nightmare. i pray for you, ken, rug bug and foremost Atticus, and for his safe return home.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> I just wanted to add my support too...
> 
> Ken just called me and I know he and Jennifer are besides themselves. Attitcus is such a lovely boy and as his breeder I know what a very lucky baby he is in finding a home with Ken and Jennifer. He's such a sweet Maltese and so trusting of people. It makes me so angry to think someone might have actually stolen Atticus right out of their backyard. This is an important reminder (if I may for a moment) to simply underscore that there are crazy unscrupulous people out there very envious of others that have something they want, so they simply take it. It's very wrong and I am sure Atticus is very confused about it.
> 
> I feel in schock over this too, but I want to do anything I can to support Ken, Jennifer and little Ruby, who I also know is probably very traumatized by this whole event.
> 
> Please say your prayers and believe he will be returned to his family soon.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Heidi C. Sullivan
> www.ariamaltese.com (Atticus' first mommy) [/B]


Thank you for posting this Heidi! I can't tell you how many times I've checked this thread today HOPING for some good news. I feel like Atticus is part of my family also, and I've been in tears tonight over this (and believe me, i am not the type to cry over any little thing) 

I feel so sad and so helpless and I just hope somebody does the right thing and he gets back to Jennifer and Ken!


----------



## miko's mommy

I've been checking this thread all day, hoping to hear better news. I hope you find him soon. My thoughts are with you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bigsmom

*this breaks my heart....I will be praying extra for your family and for atticus to safely return home rayer: :grouphug: *


----------



## Critterkrazy

Jennifer I am so so sorry. I just now saw this. My girls are living proof of the power of prayer. I pray Atticus is returned home safe and sound very soon. Hugs to you and Ken and please know that I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kara

Oh, I just dont know what to say, this is just awful. 

I really hope you find your sweet little man. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## GreenFuzzer

I have been watching this thread with a heavy heart and saying many prayers. My family has caught my crying in prayer for your baby and will continue to do so until he is hope with you. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI

*please keep your spirit up.
rayer: rayer: rayer: 
little baby attics will be found! he just will!!

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: *


----------



## 3Maltmom

It will be very hard to sleep tonight.

I will be thinking of you.

I have been so very worried about you, and Lynne.

I pray for strength for you both.

Please, Atticus, get home to your mommy. We love you, honey!!


----------



## Lennabella

This has me very upset also - I just can't focus until he is found. I find myself coming onto sm to see a happy re-union ... I have looked at many found dog posts - I found with with Maltese but not anywhere near where u are.

When I was looking at our local shelter's website last week when we found that Golden Retriever, there was a happy ending story - it said ... 11 miles away and 12 days later we found our dog.

I wonder if he just kept wandering.

:grouphug: :grouphug: Please God, St Christopher, St Francis - help Atticus find his way home so we can take a deep breath.


----------



## bentleyboy

OMG! Just seen this thread. I got so scared for you. You guys must be out of your minds with worry. I am here on the otherside of the pond for support. Sending positive thoughts for your beautiful Atticus's safe return. I hope with all my heart someone returns him to you. 


All our love

Bentley, Brie and Sue


----------



## HEINI

*i don't really want to write it, cause I know it will even make you worry more. but i just have to. I havent slept a minute tonight, worrying where he cold be and what could happen. 

only IF baby atticus was stolen, then maybe in order to make some money with him and sell him. PLEASE check the supermarkets and stores around your town, maybe friends and family can do that in the next door towns too?

check the local papers if anyone is selling a little white dog, or maybe a hang-out in the pet stores that a puppy is for sale. I dont like thinking about that fact, but if it is so, you have to also consider that and by any chance get hold of atticus.

PLEASE GOD, let him come HOME!! rayer:

I will check on the internet sites, shelters and rescues again and again, together we can achieve maybe more.

*


----------



## casa verde maltese

Hello All:

i am running late...
but I wanted you to know that I sent the flyer to Lynn, Heidi and Gena (if it went thru) - but I also sent the other information. I have not contacted all of the ABQ vets or their 3 shelters (abq is about 75 miles from where I live) - and I haven't gone south with the info either. I live in Socorro, NM 87801.

I never got a hold of anyone at the Valencia County Shelter either (that is the first county north of me) but I left a message.

I hate having to go - I won't have email or phone service (ken is keeping my phone - since my number is all over the flyer).

Thank you all. It was so hard to call Heidi (aria maltese) last night - but I knew she'd want to know. I feel like such a failure. I just hope Atticus is safe and that someone is taking care of my little guy. I miss him so much.


----------



## k/c mom

I, like I'm sure everyone else, can't get you guys out of my mind.

Do you have billboards in your town? What if you got a billboard with his pic and info. Maybe the billboard company would give it to you free or at a greatly reduced price. 

Also, have you called the police. If the animal control guy thinks he could have been stolen, perhaps the police can help.

Hoping for a happy ending. :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert

Hi Jennifer,
I know it may be awhile before you're able to read this, but I did get your flyer, and the attachment worked perfectly. I will work on my lunch break, and then as soon as I get out of work this afternoon, though I really do hope Atticus is back home by then!
Still praying and thinking nothing but positive thoughts...Atticus WILL be home soon!


----------



## triste

I laid in bed last night and practically begged God to have Atticus return home to you. My heart is so heavy with the loss of Lynne's son and Atticus being missing. It is definitely a somber day for us at SM :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Please let this icon be a dancing chilli next time i post. I can't bare to think of little Atticus alone. Please let him come home.Hopefully with the reward whoever took him will give him back.


----------



## Julie718

Just checking for an update on Atticus. Sending more prayers that he returns home soon. rayer: rayer:


----------



## makettle29

Do NOT give up hope on the search for Atticus. Stay determined and focused, he will be returned to you. You will find him. 

When I lost Herk for three weeks I felt like a total failure, like I didn't deserve to have a fluff because I was so irresponsible. Put that kind of thinking aside and put your energy and creative thinking toward finding him. I cannot stress enough the importance of flyers and of replacing the ones that get removed. I used a stapler on telephone poles and in the case of the laminated ones I punched holes in them and used strap ties to connect the flyer to chain link fences etc. Follow every lead you get and hang tough. He's patiently waiting for you.

mary anna herk and thena


ps. I also had my posters translated into spanish!


----------



## lillady

Ok hon-I've already got the ball rolling with the information you gave me-I'm trying to get this info out as much as possible!! I'm not giving up hope that Atticus will be home with his family! rayer: rayer: Hang in there!! :grouphug:


----------



## paris

Jennifer, I am so sorry you and Ken are going through this. I lost sight of Paris on Sunday for only a few minutes and I was beside myself. I can't imagine how you two are doing. Please know that you have been in my prayers since Sunday.

I know that there are alot of prayers being said right now, but if Atticus is not found by noon (central time) today, how about all of us stopping for just a minute or so and saying a prayer..."where two or more or gathered in my name...."


----------



## angel's mom

> Jennifer, I am so sorry you and Ken are going through this. I lost sight of Paris on Sunday for only a few minutes and I was beside myself. I can't imagine how you two are doing. Please know that you have been in my prayers since Sunday.
> 
> I know that there are alot of prayers being said right now, but if Atticus is not found by noon (central time) today, how about all of us stopping for just a minute or so and saying a prayer..."where two or more or gathered in my name...."[/B]


Noon it is. Please specify what time zone, maybe in a new separate post so that it stand better. 

The idea of translating flyers to spanish is an EXCELLENT idea.

So is the billboard idea. I know that I for one will be more than willing to chip in on the cost.


----------



## angel's mom

Sorry (frazzled brain) - I just reread and see that you did say noon CENTRAL time.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=524310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer, I am so sorry you and Ken are going through this. I lost sight of Paris on Sunday for only a few minutes and I was beside myself. I can't imagine how you two are doing. Please know that you have been in my prayers since Sunday.
> 
> I know that there are alot of prayers being said right now, but if Atticus is not found by noon (central time) today, how about all of us stopping for just a minute or so and saying a prayer..."where two or more or gathered in my name...."[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noon it is. Please specify what time zone, maybe in a new separate post so that it stand better.
> 
> The idea of translating flyers to spanish is an EXCELLENT idea.
> 
> So is the billboard idea. I know that I for one will be more than willing to chip in on the cost.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I'll chip in also - at least i can feel like I'm doing something to help! I feel so helpless here.


----------



## k/c mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=524315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer, I am so sorry you and Ken are going through this. I lost sight of Paris on Sunday for only a few minutes and I was beside myself. I can't imagine how you two are doing. Please know that you have been in my prayers since Sunday.
> 
> I know that there are alot of prayers being said right now, but if Atticus is not found by noon (central time) today, how about all of us stopping for just a minute or so and saying a prayer..."where two or more or gathered in my name...."[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noon it is. Please specify what time zone, maybe in a new separate post so that it stand better.
> 
> The idea of translating flyers to spanish is an EXCELLENT idea.
> 
> So is the billboard idea. I know that I for one will be more than willing to chip in on the cost.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll chip in also - at least i can feel like I'm doing something to help! I feel so helpless here.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Yes! If she wants to do a billboard... let's try to collect some $ to help!


----------



## msmagnolia

I would be happy to chip in on either a reward or advertising......


----------



## CandicePK

I will also chip in - no matter which way...prayer, money and hope that Atticus is returned home safely.


----------



## abbey

I would gladly chip in, as well. I feel helpless, too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I will also chip in -- count on me for whatever is needed.

I work for Comcast Cable which does service Jennifer's area. I have given flyers to the Cable technicians and have asked them to:

1. Look for Atticus on their routes around the town and surrounding areas;
2. Look for Atticus inside homes that they service for installations or trouble calls;
3. Put flyers on all the doors in the neighborhoods they service.

I'm hoping that with enough help, we'll be able to get Atticus back to Jennifer, Ken and Rugby safely.

And, of course, if there's any hint that he's up here in the Albuquerque area, I have let Jennifer and Ken know that I will be more than happy to run over and check out the lead. Of course, if it's Atticus I will pick him up and get him back to his home. But, at least, that would save Jennifer and Ken a trip of about 1 1/2-2 hours to come up here to check out any leads they may get.

Just let me know if you think of anything else I or we can do. Of course, I'm willing to chip in money or time or whatever to get this precious little boy back to his home.

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## njdrake

I think the chipping in to do a billboard or advertising is a great idea. Count me in too. It's something I can do to help even being so far away.
I haven't been active on this forum very long but I can't get over how wonderful and caring the members are. I'm really thankful I found this site.
I keep checking in with the hope that Atticus has been found and is back home safe and sound. What a nightmare this is.


----------



## Lennabella

> I will also chip in -- count on me for whatever is needed.
> 
> I work for Comcast Cable which does service Jennifer's area. I have given flyers to the Cable technicians and have asked them to:
> 
> 1. Look for Atticus on their routes around the town and surrounding areas;
> 2. Look for Atticus inside homes that they service for installations or trouble calls;
> 3. Put flyers on all the doors in the neighborhoods they service.
> 
> I'm hoping that with enough help, we'll be able to get Atticus back to Jennifer, Ken and Rugby safely.
> 
> And, of course, if there's any hint that he's up here in the Albuquerque area, I have let Jennifer and Ken know that I will be more than happy to run over and check out the lead. Of course, if it's Atticus I will pick him up and get him back to his home. But, at least, that would save Jennifer and Ken a trip of about 1 1/2-2 hours to come up here to check out any leads they may get.
> 
> Just let me know if you think of anything else I or we can do. Of course, I'm willing to chip in money or time or whatever to get this precious little boy back to his home.
> 
> rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]


That's so wonderful of you Lynne .. but I couldn't help but laugh at the technicians walking into homes and snooping around for a white fluff butt or suspiciously looking at it when they do see one ..

I hope this will be the hot lead they need to bring little Atticus home ... you're great !!

I too will pitch in for cost of a billboard :blush:


----------



## MrBentleysMom

I cry every time I read about Atticus. I know how much these dogs mean to all of us and I am more than willing to chip in for a reward or advertising purposes to help find Atticus. Maybe someone could start something that we could donate to. If Atticus happens to be found before then, you can certainly keep my donation for new toys for him! He will deserve it! I'll keep checking back to see if anyone else has any ideas. And I will certainly keep praying for Atticus and the family as I have been doing about 10 times a day! rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Count me in to chip in for whatever is needed.......Oh little Atticus, we will get you home to your Mommy any way we can!!!!!!


----------



## gigigirlz

I'm in for a donation too...billboard..reward...whatever....just let me know how .......


----------



## nikkivong

i would love to chip in also... i'm willing to do whatever is needed to bring little atticus home.....


----------



## gibbert

I'm in too...it's so important that as many people as possible are aware that he is out there lost. Poor sweet Atticus...PLEASE find your way home, baby. We all miss you so terribly much!


----------



## Krystal

Ive been trying to search the net to find anything, pictures, people trying to sell a dog that looks like Atticus, anything! But havent had any luck! I hope sweet Atticus is returned home soon :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella

> Ive been trying to search the net to find anything, pictures, people trying to sell a dog that looks like Atticus, anything! But havent had any luck! I hope sweet Atticus is returned home soon :grouphug:[/B]



Me too !!!

On Petfinder there are some 400 plus malts up for adoption - none looked like Atticus


----------



## thefab5

Checking in and I am sad. I see we have no good news. As far as the billboard I can help with a small donation. 

One time Ben got out. I asked the other dogs where Ben was and they lead me to the gate he got out and pointed me in the direction as to where he was. 

The others were either to scared to go out the gate or by the time he had gotten out, the gate shut. We think the meter reader did not shut the gate completely.

Anyway they knew he had gotten out and followed his sent for a while, I went ahead and hubby took the dogs home. Bingo there was Ben having a big adventure.

Have you thought about asking Rugby where Attics went?


----------



## keack

Thank you to everyone offering your help and prayers. Although I usually let Jennifer do the posting here, I thought I would at least give an update on what is going on. I have been gathering fax numbers for the vets in Albuquerque in case he finds his way there and also getting materials needed to place a picture ad in the local newspapers. We don't really have any billboard companies around, but I have been thinking of making a poster and displaying it outside my house, figuring that if anyone took him while driving by, they will drive by again for other reasons (our street is not a main road in town, so it is all residential traffic).

I never knew what a few pounds of white fluff could mean to me until Atticus and Rugby came along.

Ken


----------



## paris'mom

Ken and Jennifer,

Stay strong, although it's probably the most difficult thing right now - but please stay strong and stay the course.

We are all praying very hard here and if you guys need anything just ask and SM as a collective force can deliver. I just can't say enough to let you guys know how much we are all in pain with you. 

If there is no billboard company in your area, how much is a full page spread in your newspaper? or a TV ad? 

Was Rugby out the same time Atticus was? How strange they only took ONE dog if that is the case...I mentioned it to my husband last night and he was very saddened that humanity has deteriorated to stealing a beloved pet...

I can't do much because my distance from your location but let me know how I can help, donations, calling around for you - I am there.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MrBentleysMom

> Thank you to everyone offering your help and prayers. Although I usually let Jennifer do the posting here, I thought I would at least give an update on what is going on. I have been gathering fax numbers for the vets in Albuquerque in case he finds his way there and also getting materials needed to place a picture ad in the local newspapers. We don't really have any billboard companies around, but I have been thinking of making a poster and displaying it outside my house, figuring that if anyone took him while driving by, they will drive by again for other reasons (our street is not a main road in town, so it is all residential traffic).
> 
> I never knew what a few pounds of white fluff could mean to me until Atticus and Rugby came along.
> 
> Ken[/B]


Ken, 
Thank you so much for keeping us updated. We all know how you feel about your pups and we are all praying for Atticus and your family. Please keep us posted on any new progress and let us know if you guys need any help. 

Michelle


----------



## harrysmom

If there is anything I can do to help from a distance.... let me know. I am still praying for Atticus and your family..
:grouphug: :grouphug: 
Debbie


----------



## MrBentleysMom

> Ken and Jennifer,
> 
> Stay strong, although it's probably the most difficult thing right now - but please stay strong and stay the course.
> 
> We are all praying very hard here and if you guys need anything just ask and SM as a collective force can deliver. I just can't say enough to let you guys know how much we are all in pain with you.
> 
> If there is no billboard company in your area, how much is a full page spread in your newspaper? or a TV ad?
> 
> Was Rugby out the same time Atticus was? How strange they only took ONE dog if that is the case...I mentioned it to my husband last night and he was very saddened that humanity has deteriorated to stealing a beloved pet...
> 
> I can't do much because my distance from your location but let me know how I can help, donations, calling around for you - I am there.
> :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


A full page newspaper ad is a great idea. We can possibly put donations toward that. A full page is bound to get some attention.


----------



## MalteseJane

A few years ago, A lady here was missing her dog. She went to the closest street crossing with red lights and set herself up with an umbrella (for the sun) and a chair. Each time the light turned red she would distribute flyers of her missing dog to everybody driving past. She did that until her dog was found. The Houston Chronicle did an article on her and all the local chanels (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX) had her on their news. The dog was finally found hiding in somebody's yeard not far from where she lived. The people recognized the dog from all the advertising. 
I hope with all my heart that Atticus will find his way back home. :smcry:


----------



## Boobookit

*Oh No, no, no...This can't be true....I have read each and every post, in tears. I haven't been on in two days and this is what I came on to.....I am as heatbroken as everyone else....Oh, this is my worst fear...

I am hoping and praying for a safe return and I have lit a candle for Atticus. Please, Atticus, come home soon, safely.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## lahcart

I am heartbroken by this news. rayer: rayer: rayer: My thoughts and prayers are with you. rayer: rayer: rayer: I hope that Atticus finds his way home soon...I am so sorry that this has happened.


----------



## mysugarbears

Thank you Ken for keeping us updated as to what is going on. My heart aches for your family. I just can't imagine what your going through right now. 



> A few years ago, A lady here was missing her dog. She went to the closest street crossing with red lights and set herself up with an umbrella (for the sun) and a chair. Each time the light turned red she would distribute flyers of her missing dog to everybody driving past. She did that until her dog was found. The Houston Chronicle did an article on her and all the local chanels (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX) had her on their news. The dog was finally found hiding in somebody's yeard not far from where she lived. The people recognized the dog from all the advertising.
> I hope with all my heart that Atticus will find his way back home.[/B]


That is such a wonderful idea. Hopefully someone will be able to do something like that and maybe get it broadcast all over.


----------



## lillady

I have another thread re: donations. The donations are flying in! Thanks everyone! Hopefully we can get enough to do a full page ad or something! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mysugarbears

> I have another thread re: donations. The donations are flying in! Thanks everyone! Hopefully we can get enough to do a full page ad or something![/B]


With all the love on here for Atticus safe return, i think we will get more than enough for a full page ad or something. 
Thank you for all your doing. 
Please let Atticus come home safely.


----------



## MySugarBaby

Oh no!! I am so sorry to hear that Atticus is missing!!

I will be praying that he is safe and sound and that he will be back in your arms very soon!!


----------



## thefab5

Thanks Ken for the update!

We sure are praying away for the lilltle guy! rayer: 

:grouphug: Stay strong!


----------



## pixxee84

Awww... I was hoping to get on the computer and see that atticus had been found  ... I will make a donation to help with the ad in the newspaper. . I feel so sad, I can not imagine what I would do if my little Beowulf was missing... Will be praying :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5

Thanks Ken for the update!

We sure are praying away for the lilltle guy! rayer: 

:grouphug: Stay strong!


----------



## TheButtercup

:grouphug: :grouphug: just a quick note to say i'm still keeping atticus in my thoughts and prayers... just because i'm not posting as much right now, does not mean he is not in my thoughts...along with you and your family... i cannot imagine what you are going thru and i pray he returns safely to those who love him the very mostest in the whole wide world.... xoxoxoxo :grouphug: :grouphug: 

noselicks from a buttercup,
ann marie and the "setting up the doggie communication network..." buttercup


----------



## Lennabella

> :grouphug: :grouphug: just a quick note to say i'm still keeping atticus in my thoughts and prayers... just because i'm not posting as much right now, does not mean he is not in my thoughts...along with you and your family... i cannot imagine what you are going thru and i pray he returns safely to those who love him the very mostest in the whole wide world.... xoxoxoxo :grouphug: :grouphug:
> 
> noselicks from a buttercup,
> ann marie and the "setting up the doggie communication network..." buttercup[/B]


Gotta love that Buttercup and her communication network ..


----------



## maltilover

My thoughts and prayers go out to you that your precious Atticus will make his way home quickly and safely. I'm so very sorry, I can imagine the pain and fear that you are feeling right now.


----------



## beckybc03

I am praying that he is safe and sound somewhere and will be returned to you soon :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Carla

rayer: :grouphug: I hope you find Atticus soon. I can only imagine heart wrenching this is for you. :grouphug: rayer: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## theboyz

Waiting and praying for Atticus. Please, please someone find this sweet baby. :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI

*ohh atticus please come home. 
god, send him home safely rayer: rayer: *


----------



## kathym

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## snowballsmom

Jennifer & Ken - you guys are in my prayers :grouphug: I got back from vacation and just read thru the whole post. I hope and pray that Atticus is found safe and sound.

Hugs
Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## bellaratamaltese

i keep hoping to sign on and find good news. I'm so sorry!! :grouphug:


----------



## lynda

I just read this post, I am so sorry to hear about Atticus. My prayers are being sent that he is found quickly and safe. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I can't even begin to imagine the pain you must be going through right now.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

Praying for good news soon rayer: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just waiting to hear the miracle, I just believe he will be back soon, we are ALL praying and lighting candles rayer:


----------



## Littlemans Mom

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lillady

I so hope you find him this afternoon!!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Eddie's Mama

Omg!! I just read your post and I can't believe you're going through this. I hope and pray that your baby is returned to you safely. Hang in there.

Positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## k/c mom

*
BREAKING NEWS !!!!!!!!

* ATTICUS IS HOME!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=31641


----------

